# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  April 2012



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​
Wanted:  
Someone to train helicopter pilots how to get out of the chopper underwater
A teaching kitchen to train Reserve cooks in pilot training program


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Apr 2012)

Wanted:  Any comments on a report looking at what comms infrastructure is out there in Canada’s north


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Apr 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> Forest fire fighting services (prescribed burning) for CFB Gagetown - more in bid document extract here (PDF)



We have a winner!


> A Halifax helicopter company has won a contract worth nearly $460,000 aimed at helping the military keep its firing ranges open for business.
> 
> Vision Air Services Inc. will take part in aerial prescribed burning and water bombing at CFB Gagetown in Oromocto, N.B., from now until March 2014.
> 
> ...


_Halifax Chronicle-Herald_, 2 Apr 12


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Apr 2012)

Wanted:  someone to evaluate CIDA’s success in Afghanistan – more details in bid document extract (25 pg PDF) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Apr 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to "develop supporting Intelligence concepts and implementation plans, coordinate implementation and provide advice to staff in the planning, development and operationalization of unique Special Operations Forces (SOF) Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) in support of the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command Headquarters (CANSOFCOM HQ)" (MERX posting also attached if link doesn't work)  More in bid document extract (5 page PDF) here
8 x inflatable rubber boats for delivery within 50 km of Ottawa (more details in bid document excerpt - 19 page PDF - here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Apr 2012)

Wanted:  Someone _"To provide the Department of National Defence with Advance Combat Uniform that includes one Direct Action (DA) Shirt (Crye Precision Combat Shirt Model G3 or equivalent with Field Elbow Pads), one Special Reconnaissance (SR) Shirt (Crye Precision Field Shirt Model AC or equivalent with Field Elbow Pads) and Pants (Crye Precision Combat Pant or equivalent with Combat Knee Pads) in standard and special sizes. Quantity (Delivery within 200 km from Petawawa, Ontario):  A firm quantity of 3,800 units of each item ...."_
A bit more detail in bid document extract (6 page PDF) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2012)

Wanted:
Insertion, extraction and tracking harnesses for military poochies - more in bid document extract (6 page PDF) here
Someone to help market various industries (including defence) in Quebec


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Apr 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to build a shooting range at Valcartier Garrison
Mattresses & mattress covers for Victoria-class subs


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2012)

Wanted:  someone to convert old armoured vehicles and artillery pieces into commemorative monuments as required - more details and tech specs in bid document (63 page PDF) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:
> Someone to "develop supporting Intelligence concepts and implementation plans, coordinate implementation and provide advice to staff in the planning, development and operationalization of unique Special Operations Forces (SOF) Intelligence, Surveillance and Reconnaissance (ISR) in support of the Canadian Special Operations Forces Command Headquarters (CANSOFCOM HQ)" (MERX posting also attached if link doesn't work)  More in bid document extract (5 page PDF) here


A few questions and answers in attached bid amendment


----------

